# Träges System - Gründe?

## geff

Hallo zusammen!

Trotz großer Zufriedenheit mit NetBSD auf allen meinen Rechnern habe ich auf meinem Hauptrechner wieder Gentoo aufgespielt, der ja zu Glück immer besseren Hardwareunterstützung von Linux wegen.

Auf meinem PIV 2.5Ghz mit 768MB RAM habe ich KDE 3.3 laufen, als Grafikkarten-Treiber verwende ich ati-drivers. 

Was mich jetzt wundert, ist die Tatsache, daß das System schnell seine "Responsiveness" verliert. Wenn ich also gerade mittels emerge ein Programm installiere/kompiliere (oder gar zwei), beginnt hier ziemlich schnell alles zu hakeln. Der Mauszeiger bewegt sich nur noch sekundenweise und es dauert, bis Fenster aufgebaut werden.

Unter NetBSD kann ich auf diesem Rechner mehrere Compiles gleichzeitig ausführen, Musik hören und Videos anschauen, ohne daß sich merklich was an dem Ansprechverhalten ändert. Die Geschwindigkeit von NetBSD war für mich einer der Hauptgründe, meine System umzustellen.

Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß ich mit Gentoo (im Gegensatz zu SuSE) echten Performanceprobleme hatte,

somit vermute ich Konfigurationsprobleme.

Kann mir hier jemand Tips zum Tuning/beseitigen von Flaschenhälsen geben?Last edited by geff on Tue Apr 12, 2005 8:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sas

Ui, so sollte das nicht sein. Ist deine SWAP-Partition aktiv? DMA der Festplatte aktiviert?

----------

## think4urs11

ist dein Kernel preemptive?

----------

## Claus

Hoi hoi,

an dieser Stelle würde mich interessieren, was ein preemptiver Kernel ist. Hat das was mit Multithreading zu tun? Ich habe am WE auch Gentoo auf meinem P4 Prescott installiert und bin auch nicht überzeugt von der Prozessoraulastung.

Danke

----------

## beejay

Aus http://www.computerbase.de/lexikon/Linux-Kernel#Pr.C3.A4emptiver_Kernel :

Der Kernel ist ab Version 2.6 in den meisten Funktionen präemptiv, d.h. selbst wenn das System gerade im Kernel-Modus Aufgaben ausführt, kann dieser Vorgang durch einen Prozess aus dem User-Modus unterbrochen werden. Der Kernel macht dann weiter, wenn der Usermodus-Prozess seinen Timeslice aufgebraucht hat. Dies funktioniert bis auf einige Kernel-Funktionen, die atomar (nicht unterbrechbar) ablaufen müssen, sehr gut und kommt ebenfalls der Interaktivität zugute.

----------

## relkai

 *Claus wrote:*   

> an dieser Stelle würde mich interessieren, was ein preemptiver Kernel ist.

 

Der preemptible Kernel war die Neuerung im 2.6er Kernel.

In einem  preemptible kernel kann ein Kernel-Thread mit niedriger Priotität von einem Kernel-Thread mit hoher Priotität unterbrochen werden. Dies schafft einen besseren Lastenausgleich der Prozesse untereinander und somit eine bessere Reaktionszeit der einzelnen Prozesse.

Sicherlich gibt es bessere, technischere Erklärungen hierzu - alleine hier im Forum wurde bereits viel darum diskutiert.

 *geff wrote:*   

> Kann mir hier jemand Tips zum Tuning/beseitigen von Flaschenhälsen geben?

 

Nutzt Du ARTS unter KDE?

Ich hatte mal das Problem dass der "Soundserver" von ARTS meine CPU zu 100% ausgelastet hat, selbst wenn kein Sound abgespielt wurde.

Nachdem ich ARTS deinstalliert und in meine USE-Flags "-arts" eingetragen hatte (Sound weiterhin über ALSA möglich), lief der Server wieder bei etwa 1% CPU-Auslastung und anständigen Response-Zeiten.

Da KDE selbst ein wirklich dicker Ressourcen-Fresser ist, kann ich Dir ausserdem empfehlen, mal einen anderen WM auszuprobieren.

Ich nutze z.B. nur noch den "IceWM". Dieser ist zwar nicht so "cool" wie KDE, dafür aber superschnell, frisst kaum Ressourcen und lässt sich zudem komplett über die Tatstatur bedienen.

----------

## geff

So, nun werde ich mich mal ans suchen machen...

KDE ist natürlich ressourcenfressend. Lange Zeit habe ich mit fluxbox gearbeitet, zeitweilig mit ION und 9wm (der Ausflug zum mir politisch verträglicheren Gnome wurde aufgrund der, in meinen Augen, Stabilität auf Alpha-Versions-Ebene schnell beendet). Aber für den Desktop-Alltag kenne ich kein komfortableres System (OS-übergreifend), nur hier lassen sich Büroaufgaben so schnell und effizient lösen. Diese volle Integration aller KDE-Anwendungen ist prima. Auch wenn ich einfache WMs durchaus mag, setze ich diese mittlerweile nur noch auf leistungsschwachen PCs ein (oder dort, wo es extrem auf Stabilität ankommt).

----------

## schachti

 *geff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich also gerade mittels emerge ein Programm installiere/kompiliere (oder gar zwei), beginnt hier ziemlich schnell alles zu hakeln. Der Mauszeiger bewegt sich nur noch sekundenweise und es dauert, bis Fenster aufgebaut werden.
> 
> 

 

Linderung für dieses spezielle Problem könnte

```

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

```

in /etc/make.conf bringen.

----------

## tuxfan

Also für mich hört sich das eindeutig nach fehlender oder zu kleiner swap-Partition an. Ich hatte nämlich mal dasselbe Problem, dass nach einer gewissen Zeit und gerade beim kompilieren der Rechner fast tot war. Die Reaktionszeit war praktisch unendlich. Also schau mal nach was deine swap-Partition macht.

Ich habe hier unter anderem ein AMD Duron 2000+ am Laufen und da läuft KDE flüssig auch während des Kompilierens im Hintergrund.

----------

## loki99

kannst du mal den output von 

```
hdparm /dev/hdx 
```

 posten?

----------

## geff

Größe der SWAP-Partition=2 GB, dazu noch 768 MB Hauptspeicher, die laut Systemmonitor selten zu mehr als 500MB ausgenutzt werden.

DMA für SiS war tatsächlich deaktiviert, die Aktivierung hat aber nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.

Output "hdparm /dev/hda":

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 80026361856, start = 0

Sehr komisch das alles... versteht mich nicht falsch, das System ist benutzbar. 

Aber andererseits glaube ich schon angesichts der Leistungsdaten meines Rechners

(und erst recht angesichts der NetBSD Erfahrungen auf der Maschine) nicht,

daß diese gefühlte Geschwindigkeit so richtig ist.

ARtS habe ich deaktiviert, nur der Vollständigkeit halber.

----------

## kurt

hallo,

hatte das problem auch als ich auf den 2.6.x umgestigen bin.

es schein in der default configuration mit drin zu sein.

hab das problem radikall umgangen mit

make mrproper

make allnoconfig

make menuconfig

diese lössung ist aber nicht für anfänger, aber sie hat mir die probleme gelöst.

mrproper macht /usr/src/linux jungfreulich

allnoconfig setzt fast alles auf no

vieleicht hilft auch das USE flag nptl, ich weiss es nicht da ich es nicht drin hab.

nptl - Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

gruss

kurt

----------

## Squiddle

ntpl ist quasi pflicht  :Smile:  Bringt wirklich was, vor allem bei Java und ut2004.

----------

## loki99

trotzdem. irgendwas stimmt nicht. mit diesen specs sollte sich das system schon recht flott anfühlen, auch ohne ntpl, imho.

 :Confused: 

----------

## ZX-81

Hi geff,

das von Dir geschilderte Verhalten habe ich nicht einmal auf meiner ältesten PIII Gurke (spätestens nicht mehr seit Kernel 2.6 mit preemptive). 

Ich vermute dass es ein Problem mit den f****** ATI-Drivers ist.

dmesg meldet nichts Auffälliges?

Hast Du mal bei agpgart zwischen Kernel und ATI-internal gewechselt? (Diese Frage ist von mir allerdings fast ein Witz, weil ich es bei mir mit meiner Mobility gerade weder noch zum Laufen bekomme *kotz*) 

Um rauszukriegen ob es an den ati-drivers liegt könntest Du es aber mal mit den xorg-Treibern testen.

ZX

----------

